# April panel girls



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

It seems that there are at least three of us all going to approval /matching panels in the next 2-3 weeks.  I thought it might be nice to share our experiences and support each other through the wait.

Ok...so I am Maggie and my DH is Gareth. We go to approval panel on 6th April (1.30pm).  We are attending our panel and will be in for about 20 - 30mins of the 1 hour session.  We are told at the end of the hour what the recommendation of the panel is but the decsion maker won't make her final decsion until about a week afterwards (although I am told that she rarely goes against the recommendation of the panel and may be present at the panel meeting to ensure she hears the fully discussion).  We are hoping to be approved for one child aged 0-3 and we will be dual registered as foster-to-adopt parents too.

I am really beginning to get nervous...I go from being dead sure that all will be fine to thinking the worst and losing hope in ever getting a child.  I just hope that I have lost enough weight from the stress that i will come across as really 'healthy' at the panel!  I mean they will know that I have lost a stone and a half since medical - they won't know that the last 7lbs came off in a week 

We had initial visit Feb '05, 8 week prep course in Aug/Sept '05 and then homestudy from November '05 to end of Feb '06.

So...anyone else waiting for panel...approval or matching in the next few weeks?

magenta xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Great idea Maggie  

We're going to panel on 27th April.  We had our initial visit in Dec 04, and went on the prep course in June 05.  We were meant to start our home study in July, but we met our SW and discussed with her our feelings that things going too quickly (I know, sounds ridiculous seeing as we've been waiting to become parents for nearly 9 years)... however, I had also broken my leg, so just wasn't feeling up to anything stressful, and at this stage we were just so unsure of the whole process etc.  

Anyway, we knew we wanted the same SW so despite us only wanting to wait until September to continue, we had to then wait for her to become available again (we were really lucky that they allowed us to do this).  So, our homestudy officially started in Nov and we finished those sessions in February.  We have just finished all our homework (being a big procrastinator) and feel the same as you Magenta... one minute I think we are going to get all that we've ever wanted, the next I worry that we'll be waiting for years and will only be offered older children, even though we would like as young as possible.  Our homestudy went like a dream, so I'm waiting for something to go wrong somewhere..!

We are under the new rules of not being assessed for any particular age group, but they are well aware of our wish for a 0-3.  The way we see it, we just have faith that the child who is meant to be with us will be placed, and we will just get a gut instinct that it is right.  I go a lot by gut instinct in my life, however, this is probably the most important decision we will ever have to make. 

So, all we have to do now is our family album... typical that my work has stepped up a gear this year and I'm very very busy, so dh and I are not getting much "us" time at the moment.  However, it will all be worth it in the end.. we hope!!

Good luck for the 6th April Maggie... I try and get on here as much as possible but will make sure I log on to see your good news on that day.   

Love C xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

What an excellent Idea Maggie, good luck to you & your DH & to Barbarella & her DH, you know we will all have our fingers  toes crossed for you. 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Not going to panel, but just wanted to wish those that are all the luck in the world.

T x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls can i come in here ..
were at matching panel monday .. but worried like mad     ...
realy trying not to think about it so much , but well i know its hard .  i dont know when will they phone me or do i phone them ??   

dont know what to do 
take care molly xx xx 
please pray girls its a yes +++
fingers crossed


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Andrea and T.... 

Molly.. of course you can join us... best of luck hon, am sure you will have good news on Monday.   

Love Cxx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi girls
What a lovely lovely idea just told dh about it!!!! Think we should join you. We are at panel 10th April not sure of time yet. We wont be attending not through choice but will be at my sisters wedding blessing in Texas!!!

I am Gill and my husband is Colin. We had an initial meeting May 2005 started homestudy October 2005. Preparation courses November 2005 . Its been a really quick journey so far we feel and know how lucky we have been. We caughtt our LA when they had reopened their books.

We are looking to adopt 1-2 children 0-8years as recommended.

So dont know about you all we are feeling really tired now its like the last few months has just hit us!

Look forward to sharing your journeys.

Hugs to you all

Love Gill


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Well I've already done the panel bit until the next time but I'd like to offer all of you going to panel in April my best wishes, although I'm sure you will all sail through.

Looking forward to welcoming you to the "Mummies" gang.

love
Cindy


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi All

Maggie, what an excellent idea.

My name is Emma and my husband is Chris, we have a little boy who is 5 (ICSI Baby).

We started our journey in March 2004 but we were put on hold until April 2005 as we were in the process of building a house.  We had our prep course Septempter 2005 and we have completed our home study (which I have found to be stressful at times!).  We are due to go to panel this Wednesday 29th at 11.35 am. I had been feeling really calm and had convinced myself that if it is a no that would be ok as it wouldn't be the end of my world if it was only the 3 of us, who I am kidding!  I am now starting to feel really nervous I guess because I have at long admitted to myself just how important this is to me and my family.  My SW has lead us to believe that we should be fine at panel but I guess ever the pessimist I just keep waiting for something to go wrong.

I will let you all know how we get on, on Wednesday and look forward to hearing how you are all doing too.

Em


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

oh Emma...not long to wait. You must be really excited.  Let's hope that Molly's  panel 'luck' will rub off on you and you will be approved to add to your family on Wednesday - not that I think you will need any luck but hey...it worked for Molly so I reckon it will work for all the rest of us.

Let us know as soon as you hear...I will be on tenderhooks til I get the word.

magenta xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done Magenta good idea. We are going to panel on the 3rd April at 9.30 am first one of the day. We are attending as I feel I want to be there to argue my case should it be needed and I am just too nosey to miss it!!!
love Jill x


----------

